# Colt 901



## Chad (Apr 8, 2013)

Hornady 155gr Steel Match, Rifle Craft sling, USO 1-8x:







Windy, about 40lbs of stuff to keep the target stand upright:






Top bull for initial zeroing: first three in white, next five in black and right

Second bull after adjustment 0f .2m left, 10rds

Third and Fourth bull were shot using the sling, kneeling and prone, wind was bad enough that it was causing me to sway a bit so the groups show it in the horizontal spread.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 8, 2013)

I want your job.


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2013)

If members of this board found a genie in a lamp and were offered three wishes, half would ask to be Chad for a day, SAWMAN for the second, and Nancy Pelosi launched to the moon for the third.

The other half would want them banned and Obama sent to the moon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a nice weapon.  I too had a Colt once; it was post-ban Match Target heavy barrel that I decided to sell before I moved to New York and became a felon by crossing the border with it.

I will never buy another Colt product, of any stripe, if they remain here in Connecticut after all of this.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I will never buy another Colt product, of any stripe, if they remain here in Connecticut after all of this.


 
You and me both.  Too many other quality 1911 and AR makers with integrity to deal with a company that puts appeasement ahead of principle.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 9, 2013)

Since you keep teasing us with all of your toys, I vote for Christmas this year we all get free US Optics gear!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 9, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Since you keep teasing us with all of your toys, I vote for Christmas this year we all get free US Optics gear!


 
Site-wide Surreptitious Santa!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 9, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Since you keep teasing us with all of your toys, I vote for Christmas this year we all get free US Optics gear!





Marauder06 said:


> Site-wide Surreptitious Santa!


 
Or banning, boycotts, and bad mouthing if you don't pony up the swag at Christmas. We have a fairly large constituency for the 3 b's noted in the prior sentence...  Chad, you could be left hanging should you fail to comply with the demands of Kim un Mara....:blkeye::wall:


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 10, 2013)

I knew there was a reason he smelled of Kimchi.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 10, 2013)

Two years in the ROK can do that to a man... :)


----------

